# pronúncia: ebola



## Vanda

Para nossos amigos portugueses.
No Brasil pronunciamos e-bo-la (paroxítona), os africanos que apareceram na TV em entrevistas pronunciam /ébola/, donde concluo que vocês pronunciam assim também, certo?


----------



## Tony100000

Yup! Para nós, ébola é uma palavra esdrúxula.
Eu pergunto-me se a vossa pronúncia teria sido influenciada pela pronúncia inglesa. São praticamente iguais.


----------



## xiskxisk

Ébola -> 'ɛ.bu.lɐ


----------



## mexerica feliz

Nas línguas africanas se pronuncia _Ebola _(o nome do rio da região onde apareceu o vírus pela primeira vez).
o que deu _Ebolá _em francês.

Deveria se pronunciar Ebola (como Maria Mutola) e não Ébola (nem Maria Mútola como falavam os italianos ou Maria Mutolá como pronunciavam os franceses).

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_Ebola


----------



## Alentugano

mexerica feliz said:


> Nas línguas africanas se pronuncia _Ebola _(o nome do rio da região onde apareceu o vírus pela primeira vez).
> o que deu _Ebolá _em francês.
> 
> Deveria se pronunciar Ebola (como Maria Mutola) e não Ébola (nem Maria Mútola como falavam os italianos ou Maria Mutolá como pronunciavam os franceses).
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_Ebola



Deveria?? Essa é boa! Nunca te vejo preocupado em seguir as regras ou lógica da língua quando o assunto é a norma brasileira...


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, meninos. Também conclui que deve ter sido inspirado na pronúncia americana.


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> Nas línguas africanas se pronuncia _Ebola _(o nome do rio da região onde apareceu o vírus pela primeira vez).
> o que deu _Ebolá _em francês.
> 
> Deveria se pronunciar Ebola (como Maria Mutola) e não Ébola (nem Maria Mútola como falavam os italianos ou Maria Mutolá como pronunciavam os franceses).
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_Ebola


Em Português de Portugal, caso a palavra fosse paroxítona, a forma mais natural de pronunciar o primeiro *e* seria como *i*, visto que seria um *e* átono em posição inicial: *ibóla*.
Já agora, vocês pronunciam com ó ou com ô?

Não sei de onde surgiu a pronúncia como proparoxítona. Talvez porque para nós é mais fácil pronunciar *ébola*, que soa como *ebla*, do que *ebola* que soaria como *ibola = e bola*.


----------



## Jabir

Acho que ébola foi uma influência subconsciente de évora


----------



## Alentugano

Jabir said:


> Acho que ébola foi uma influência subconsciente de évora


É claro, mesmo porque tem tudo a ver! Toda vez que eu falo do vírus mortal lembro direto de uma das cidades mais bonitas de Portugal, Évora. ​


----------



## Jabir

Se tudo tivesse tudo a ver, Freud seria apenas mais um bebedor de cerveja desconhecido


----------



## J. Bailica

Vanda said:


> Para nossos amigos portugueses.
> No Brasil pronunciamos e-bo-la (paroxítona), os africanos que apareceram na TV em entrevistas pronunciam /ébola/, donde concluo que vocês pronunciam assim também, certo?



Desculpe a(s) pergunta(s) um pouco desviada(s), Vanda, mas esses africanos eram de língua portuguesa, certo? Passaram então na TV brasileira, é isso? Só estou a perguntar porque pensava que não havia ébola (ou ébola ) em países de língua portuguesa, pelo menos em números significativos mas, se passou uma reportagem na TV, talvez não seja bem assim. E então de onde eram,  já agora. 
Basta responder de forma telegráfica, se souber, e puder, desculpe qualquer coisinha .


----------



## Alandria

Antigamente eu pronunciava como Ébola (anos 90, aliás, TODO MUNDO falava assim), mudei a pronúncia para ê-bó-la porque todo mundo fala assim agora...


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> Ébola -> 'ɛ.bu.lɐ


Incrível como todo Portugal e África têm uma pronúncia tão bem definida para as vogais pré-tônicas e pós-tônicas. Aqui no Brasil, se fosse uma palavra proparoxítona, teríamos isso:
'ɛ.bu.lɐ
'ɛ.bo.la
'ɛ.bo.lɐ
'ɛ.bɔ.la (baianismo puro)


----------



## xiskxisk

Alandria said:


> Antigamente eu pronunciava como Ébola (anos 90, aliás, TODO MUNDO falava assim), mudei a pronúncia para ê-bó-la porque todo mundo fala assim agora...



Show debola.


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> Show debola.



favor grafar assim: d'ebola


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, parando com as brincadeiras.
Alentugano, o africano falava português, agora não sei se era porque estava no  Brasil ou se é de país de língua portuguesa que estava vivendo na área afetada....E sim, entrevistado na tv brasileira, estava chegando no aeroporto.


----------



## Hyperião

Achei piada a essa do "dever-se-ia pronunciar assim ou assado". Então aí também ninguém deveria dizer os-CAR mas sim OS-car. Lembra-me mais "ébano" que "Évora", mas se calhar é pela minha cama ser dessa madeira. É tudo para o tropical.


----------



## xiskxisk

tulipa
logótipo
Florida
transístor
...


----------



## Guigo

xiskxisk said:


> tulipa
> logótipo
> Florida
> transístor
> ...



Aqui é tulipa (parox.) e transístor (com acento, mas alguns falam transistor, oxítona). Depois dizemos Flórida e logotipo.

Mudando mas ficando no assunto: tsunami... tenho uma certa diferença com esta palavra, quando escrita. Sendo, aqui no Brasil, paroxítona, deveríamos escrever tsuname ou tsunâmi.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Guigo said:


> Aqui é tulipa (parox.) e transístor (com acento, mas alguns falam transistor, oxítona). Depois dizemos Flórida e logotipo.
> 
> Mudando mas ficando no assunto: tsunami... tenho uma certa diferença com esta palavra, quando escrita. Sendo, aqui no Brasil, paroxítona, deveríamos escrever tsuname ou tsunâmi.



Melhor seria escrever: _tchiçuname_...

_tchiçuname
__muçarela 
píteça_
...


----------



## Guigo

mexerica feliz said:


> Melhor seria escrever: _tchiçuname_...
> 
> _tchiçuname
> __muçarela
> píteça_
> ...



Humm... o que eu tenho escutado é _tisuname, _mas este "i" epentético é justificável.


----------



## Joca

Guigo said:


> Humm... o que eu tenho escutado é _tisuname, _mas este "i" epentético é justificável.



Epentético? Não vou consultar o google. Pode explicar? rsrsrsrs


----------



## Guigo

Joca said:


> Epentético? Não vou consultar o google. Pode explicar? rsrsrsrs



Epêntese: quando há acréscimo de um ou mais fonemas, no interior dos vocábulos.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epêntese


----------



## Joca

Obrigado. É como algumas pessoas que dizem 'douze' em vez de 'doze'.


----------



## Alandria

Eu falo tsunami assim mesmo, como no japonês e conheço muita gente que o faz...


----------

